
Brain is ten times more active than previously measured - UhUhUhUh
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/03/170309150634.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily%2Ftop_news%2Ftop_science+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Top+Science+News%29
======
UhUhUhUh
The analog computation of dendrites looks like a very big deal. Is it about
weight or something else?

